# Wasserkühlung muss man sich Gedanken machen um frost?



## David022 (7. November 2019)

*Wasserkühlung muss man sich Gedanken machen um frost?*

Da mein PC am fenster steht und ich eine wasserkühlung habe mache ich mir gerade gedanken ob es erfrieren kann geht sowas?! Kühlmittel ist Corsair Liquid XL5 Clear 1L


----------



## HisN (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung muss man sich Gedanken machen um frost?*

Lässt Du denn das Fenster stundenlang offen?
Ist Dir schon mal irgendwas anderes im Zimmer erfroren?

Wenn der Rechner bei offenem Fenster Benchsessions macht würde ich mir eher Gedanken um Kondenswasser machen, wenn Du den Radiator aus dem Fenster hängst.


----------



## David022 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung muss man sich Gedanken machen um frost?*

Ja stundenlang auf kipp... also sollte ich mein pc lieber 50cm weg vom Fenster stellen und die heizung anmachen oder :/ ja mein Getränk hatte schonmal.paar Eiskristalle


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung muss man sich Gedanken machen um frost?*

Wie HisN schon fragte: "Ist Dir schon mal irgendwas anderes im Zimmer erfroren?" Wenn du das mit "ja" beantworten kannst, kannst du dir zum einen Gedanken über eine eingefrorene Wakü machen und zum anderen solltest du dich fragen, ob das richtig ist, was du da treibst. Damit kühlt in den meisten Fällen nämlich auch der Rest eines Hauses dermaßen aus, dass sämtliche "normalen" Menschen, die es vllt noch in diesem Haus gibt, dich dezent nach deinem Geisteszustand fragen würden  Sry für die Formulierung, aber ich hoffe, es ist deutlich geworden. Alles <15° im Raum ist mMn auf Dauer echt nicht gesund...gerade, wenn man nur am PC sitzt. Oder läufst du drinnen nur mit Thermojacke und Co. herum?


----------



## bschicht86 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung muss man sich Gedanken machen um frost?*

Also ich find ein kaltes Schlafzimmer auch "geil".  Ich hatte aber damals bei meinen Eltern zum Glück 2 Zimmer. Mein Schlafzimmer hatte nichts wasserführendes in der Nähe, also blieb das Fenster auch bei Minusgraden sperrangelweit offen. 

Wenn du dir Sorgen um das Einfrieren des Wassers machst, kipp doch etwas Frostschutz hinein, gefühlt maximal 20% davon.


----------



## claster17 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung muss man sich Gedanken machen um frost?*

An sich müssten die Fertigmischungen je nach Alkoholanteil einen Gefrierpunkt unter Null haben. Kannst ja mal bei Corsair nachfragen.


----------



## David022 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung muss man sich Gedanken machen um frost?*

Habe keine Heizung an... + am Fenster steht ja mein Getränk direkt am Fenster da geht das schon


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. November 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung muss man sich Gedanken machen um frost?*

Solange es ein Getränk und kein Eis zum lutschen ist, sollte deine Frage beantwortet sein


----------

